# Penicillin for mini



## Appsolutely (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a little fella that is having some yellow nasal discharge, It started the first time before Christmas for about 3-4 days and went away. Now he has it again. Can I get a couple of opinions about giving a little Penicillin, If you would, how much, he weighs around 150 lbs, He is 2 years old. I was thinking about 2ML. And would you dose him more than once. I really hate to give it, but this stuff is thick and yellow. Of course he clears it out good himself. Thanks for your help


----------



## ruffian (Jan 29, 2011)

My vet recommends 1 ml per 100 lbs.


----------



## dgrminis (Jan 29, 2011)

Dosage that we have used here before is 1mL per 100lbs given twice a day (so for your 250lb mini it would be 2.5mL twice a day).

Good Luck!


----------



## albahurst (Jan 29, 2011)

I would check with your vet to see if that would be the drug of choice for the condition your little guy has going on.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree that penicillin may not be the ideal antibiotic in this situation... I'd ask your vet. Naxcel or SMZs are more commonly given for respiratory infections as far as I'm aware...

Andrea


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Jan 29, 2011)

And what kind of penn? I've never given an adult horse less than 35cc...


----------



## bevann (Jan 29, 2011)

I would consult a vet.You can do damage with antibiotics if not given correctly such as building up a resistance in future cases where it might be needed.I try to avoid injections if possible since there is risk of site problems and the fact that horses often hate to see you coming after a few days of being jabbed.Many antibiotics have to be done several days(sometimes 5) to be effective.Please consult your vet and ask lots of questions.SMZ comes in tablet and syrup form and there are others that come in paste form much like wormer.Hope your little guy gets better.


----------



## Tenltraining (Jan 30, 2011)

I didnt know if you were aware of some of the dangers of penicillan. It can be a great drug for certain problems but you may want to ask your vet first. Also were you aware that if you hit the vain giving penicillan you can kill your horse? Its very important to asparate the syringe to be sure youre not in the vain. If you see any red get your needle out of there. It can only be given intramuscularly. You may have already known this but thought I would post it just in case someone didnt know.

Vets will usually recommend certain drugs for certain symptons.


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2011)

I've only given penicillin 1x, and it really was upsetting to me since you have to be so careful not to hit any veins and pull back to be sure there is no blood in the syringe. That stuff is so thick, the needles are necessarily so large / wide and my mare in question was not the most cooperative.

My vote is to find out what type of antibiotic, if any, is called for, and to use that. IMO, penicillin is not the go-to universal option. Hopefully something easier and more broad spectrum, like SMZ tablets, will be an option in this case.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Jan 30, 2011)

Not sure what you have down there for drugs but we have derapen up here and we give 3cc/100lbs and it is a long acting so it only needs to be done every other day, we give it to all of our gelds at work, just give it in the muscle, and aspirate the syringe before injecting, I have never had a problem using it, with reactions or getting it in the blood stream, it works well for abcesses and cuts as well. I think it is a good drug and safe to use. We also have excenel up here as well but it is a ceftiofur, and it works great as well but I would talk to your vet about what you have down there. hope he gets better.


----------



## Reble (Jan 30, 2011)

Nathan Luszcz said:


> And what kind of penn? I've never given an adult horse less than 35cc...


They must have something different ..

Our recommended dosage for my pen is:

just read insert..

dog 10kg. = 1ml

horse 500kg = 20 ml


----------



## Jean_B (Jan 30, 2011)

Nathan Luszcz said:


> And what kind of penn? I've never given an adult horse less than 35cc...


35 cc?? Must be a "big" horse and not a mini. That's the amount that I had to give to my 16.2 hand quarter horse gelding.


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2011)

Just fyi for those who don't know, 1cc = 1ml


----------



## Reble (Jan 30, 2011)

Jill said:


> Just fyi for those who don't know, 1cc = 1ml


yep correct.. thanks Jill some might not know that..


----------



## Appsolutely (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your input. I am a pediatric nurse, and have been for about 20 years. Which is why I was not crazy about the idea in the first place. But I read on here all the time and I value all the input you all give. And I think it is great when folks explain things like ml =cc, aspirating for blood to make sure you are not in a vein.Because alot of folks do not know this. I actually did not administer yet, the discharge was gone yesterday and today. I am almost wondering if it is allergy? So I am thinking IF it reapears I will head on to the vet. But I do want you all to know how valuble your input is for everyone...including me! AND Almost everyday I learn something here..



Thanks so much cb


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Jan 31, 2011)

Its also hard to give directions with stuff like this... there are many different kinds of Penn out there. Some is clear, made to go IV, some is white, which will kill if given IV. Always talk to a vet before self-medicating


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2011)

Nathan Luszcz said:


> Its also hard to give directions with stuff like this... there are many different kinds of Penn out there. Some is clear, made to go IV, some is white, which will kill if given IV. Always talk to a vet before self-medicating


Nathan -- I swear I had like joints of jello I was so scared giving the Penicillin to my mare. She wasn't holding still very well and I was so stressed knowing it would kill if I got it IV. I did the shortest course the vet outlined and then called the vet and said I couldn't do it any longer because it was making me and the horse a nervous wreck. I don't remember if the had me continue on w/ another med or not but I do know that I will always ask for another option if that kind of penicillin is recommended again. I really, really was scary to me and while I haven't given as many shots to horses as you have, I'm not a newbie either. Just really had me scared to handle that treatment.


----------



## bevann (Jan 31, 2011)

I have used Tribressen paste before and got it from my vet.Can't remember for what, maybe after castration and I think it is an antibiotic.Ask your vet about it Not sure if I have correct spelling.My favorite is SMZ tabs easy to give if they will work for your problem.I keep them on hand.


----------



## chandab (Jan 31, 2011)

bevann said:


> I have used Tribressen paste before and got it from my vet.Can't remember for what, maybe after castration and I think it is an antibiotic.Ask your vet about it Not sure if I have correct spelling.My favorite is SMZ tabs easy to give if they will work for your problem.I keep them on hand.


Tribrissen is essentially paste form of SMZs, there is a slight difference in the active ingredients.


----------



## wcr (Feb 1, 2011)

Young horses frequently get the "snots" in winter and as soon as the weather warms up it is gone. Unless the horse is obviously sick I don't medicate them and let it run it's course. This is natures way of giving immunity to diseases. Chances are it is viral in nature and antibiotics really only work on bacterial infections so you are making them immune to antibiotics that just may be necessary for a really bad infection in the future.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Feb 2, 2011)

Pen G dose-3cc/100# twice daily IM

In my never to be humble opinion, long acting Pen is a joke. The only thing that is long acting is the benzacaine, no real help.

I RARELY use Pen G.

SMZ/TMP tabs @ 1 tab/100# twice daily are better and kinder, OR

Excede @ 1.5cc/100# IM on day 1 and day 4 has two weeks duration (yes just 2 shots).

If you have a good relationship with your Vet, then asking prior to giving any Rx should be met with reasonable help. If not, question your relationship.

Dr Taylor


----------

